# استفسار عن ال ndt



## hussam yusuf (14 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا مهندس ميكانيكا واخدت كورسات
NDT
1-ultrasonic testing (level 2) 
2-liquid pentrant testing (level 


وان شاء الله انا فى طريقى انى اخد 
radiographic testing level 2
واللى انا محتاجه دلوقتى اسماء الشركات اللى ممكن اقدم فيها وشكرا


----------



## سعيد بخيت (16 مارس 2009)

شركة بتروجت بمصر

شركة اس جي اس بمصر

جاولت تاخذ تلفوناتهم من الدليل

وبالتوفيق

واذا حاب تاخذ دورة rt في مصر ايضا راسلني سوف ادلك على معهد ممتاز واسعاره معقوله

بالتوفيق


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس سعيد
بس للاسف انا قريت رسالتك متأخر واخدت الكورس بالفعل
بس لو المعهد ده فى كورسات
MT 
VT
Welding technology
ياريت تدلنى عليه وبارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## ميرو الكنج (16 يونيو 2009)

*مكاتب التفتيش والتدريب*

اخي العزيز
للتدريب : إن كنت من الإسكندرية أرشح لك مكان متميز وإن كنت من القاهرة فهناك المهندس إبراهيم الدسوقي و إن كنت أخدت الدورات فمن الممكن أن تقدم في جميع شركات البترول لأنها كلها بها تفتيش هندسي تقريبا وإن لم تتمكن من ذلك هناك مكاتب تفتيش مختلفه نرشدك إليها إنشاء الله .... رد وممكن نتواصل بغذن الله ...والله الموفق.


----------



## جابرالمصري (16 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو الافادة*

ممكن يا جكاعة اسماء مكاتب تانية 
وعناوينها 
لاني عايز اقدم في اكثر من مكان
برجاء الرد بسرعة


----------



## جابرالمصري (16 يونيو 2009)

لاني عايز اقدم في اكثر من مكان
برجاء الرد بسرعة
رقم تليفون لو امكن
انا معايا الخمس طرق وattended ut cours


----------



## GOHAR100 (17 يونيو 2009)

ياباشمهندس انا هدلك علي مكان تروح تمضي علي طول ان شاء الله هو شركة لويدزlloyds british اعمل غليها سيرش غلي جوجل وادخل ابعت السي في بتاعك وان شاء الله هايتصلو بيك علي طول لانهم محتاجين مهندسين الايام دي وعنوانها 19 ش 301 المعادي الجديده ماتنسانيش في دعائك بس بالله عليك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## بدر جمال بدر (2 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف الشديدان وزارة البترول لا تهتم اطلاقا بخريجى هندسة الفلزات والمناجم فى مصر وعدد الخريجين فى هذا التخصص قليل منهم الذى يعمل ولذالك اناشد السيد الوزير بالاهتمام بهؤلاء الخريجين عنهم المهندس بدر جمال بدر هندس الازهر قسم المناجم والفلزات 2004


----------



## جاب الله امان (3 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوجد مكتب يدعى"Inspecta" تلفوناته 26444860 وميله [email protected] 
وهو فى مصر الجديده بس بصراحه مش فاكر بالظبط العنوان المهم تقدر توصلهم بالتلفون والميل
وهما مورد رئيسى للمفتشين وخاصه المهندسين منهم لشركه جابكو للبترول
وانا لسى لى زميل اشتغل فى جابكو عن طريقهم من بتاع 5 ايام
واعتقد انهم محتاجين دائما لمهندسين تفتيش 
ويمكن التواصل مباشره ايضا مع المهندس عادل عبدالعزيز وهو مدير فى الشركه دى وتلفونه 0128658404 وقوله انك شغال وتمام التمام فى الجزء الخاص بك ومستعد لاى امتحانات من الشركه
لانه كدا كدا شركه جابكو هتمتحنك بس بالنسبه للمهندس بيكون الموضوع بسيط جدا لمعرفته السابقه بالعلوم الهندسيه 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## eng.ahmedarafia89 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

كنت عايز اعرف عنوان مكتب الدكتور ابراهيم الدسوقى ؟ ياريت ياجماعة العنوان ورقم التليفون وشكرا


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (6 يناير 2013)

*م.ابراهيم الدسوقي*



eng.ahmedarafia89 قال:


> كنت عايز اعرف عنوان مكتب الدكتور ابراهيم الدسوقى ؟ ياريت ياجماعة العنوان ورقم التليفون وشكرا



*Eng. Ibrahim Eldesoky* 
*General Manager* 
*ASME Authorized Inspector(AI)* 
*ASNT-NDT Level III (RT,UT,MT,PT & VT)* 





 

68/3 Abd Allah Ibn Taher St. 6 zone, 
Nasr City, Cairo ,Egypt, 1st floor 
 Mob.:+2 0122 2 760 862,+2 011 47 46 47 49  
Office:+202 22 70 17 94 
 +2 019 83 60 968 
Fax: +202 22 70 17 94


----------

